# Allergy help



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley has some type of allergy, it started around Christmas. It is nothing major, just minor skin irritation. The vet prescribed steroids and Maleseb medicated shampoo and that cleared it up for a while, but this week it has come back, not worse than before, but more widespread. It was only on his lower belly and the inside of his thighs before (his naked areas) now he has small spots on his back in the fur.
The vet couldn't offer any info on what he might be allergic to, obviously he doesn't have common allergens in his diet as he is raw fed, plus he was fed on Bakers when we got him which is a horrible food with wheat, soya, cereals, colourings etc etc and he didn't show signs of allergies then so I'm more inclined to think it is something environmental. 
I stopped feeding him beef since the last outbreak, so can now rule that out as a cause. The vet suggested cutting out all red meats, but I am wary of doing that because I worry he won't get all his nutritional needs met on a restricted diet.
Any suggestions as to what to do next? I have bathed him in the Maleseb, and can get more steroids without seeing the vet, but I'd rather get to the cause of the problem instead of just treating the symptoms.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Stella have you switched laundry detergents around the time of these
outbreaks? It's a long shot, but could be the cause. Benji went through
something similar because of Tide. I never even thought the blankets,
dog beds, clothes, etc. could be irritating him this bad. Also you mentioned
he is raw fed, but do you give any treats? If so, could they be the cause?
Or perhaps you share some of your own food once in a while? I just don't
know, but can imagine how frustrated you must be. Oh and what about
mites, could they be the cause? Not all are in ears, some spread to the skin.
Do you use any monthly anti-parasite treatment?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No, we havent changed detergents or anything else I could think of. Haven't fed any treats since Christmas (that sounds really mean!) until Bambi's birthday this week, when the symptoms had already returned. The only treats they do get are all natural anyway, usually dried liver or tuna, cow/pigs ears, chickens feet, sometimes chicken/lamb with rice sticks.
The vet didn't do skin scrapes, but neither of us thought it was mites, (symptoms in the wrong areas, I've seen it a lot working in rescue centres.) They have a spot-on flea treatment.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sound like a possible yeast infection which coconut oil could be very helpful. Do you have an automatic air freshners like a scentsy? Automatically sprays scents in the air? My hubby put one in the bathroom and my chi follows me around everywhere. It sprayed and landed all over her back. She welted up with a reaction. Had to wash her & give Benedryl.


----------

